# Best App to use for mixing



## Rude Rudi (21/7/16)

Have been using the Vapeam app on my iPhone/iPad for my calcs - I just find it easier than having to whip the computer out.

Are there any other (good) App Store (Apple) apps around which you can recommend? 

I'm happy with Vapeam but I cant save the recipes and have to start form scratch every time...


----------



## Ernest (21/7/16)

Sorry I don't know if it's on App store, but E-Juice lab is excellent and pro version is cheap.


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/7/16)

i use vape toolkit pro (on android) has wraps for ohm, battery usage calc and mixer but what i like is u create a library of concentrates and as u use them it deducts from library. it also has a nifty feature of calculating costs for u based on cost of concentrate and base u input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.potv.ejuicecalc&hl=en

Excellent app from Planet of the Vapes


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/7/16)

I been using POTV ejuice calculator for android, awesome app that has never failed me 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.potv.ejuicecalc&hl=en

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I been using POTV ejuice calculator for android, awesome app that has never failed me
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.potv.ejuicecalc&hl=en


DeJa-VU

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> DeJa-VU


Although he said apple so clearly we dont read properly lol


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/7/16)

the problem is that the apple apps are not good...i tried finding sum on my wifes ipad...android has the best selectiob


----------



## Cespian (21/7/16)

Hey... Should an app be a problem, you could always use your browser. The common sites:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/create
http://www.steam-engine.org/juice.asp

Not sure about steam engine, but with the first link, you can create an account and save your recipes online. Definitely Safari friendly. There are a butt load of other responsive sites you can use.

Unless of course web connection is an issue (I'm not too familiar with how well cached pages work in Safari)...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter (21/7/16)

have an apple phone will download Vapeam


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/7/16)

Thanks all - seems I'm stuck on Vapeam then!!


----------



## stevie g (21/7/16)

If apple has Liquix give it a look I think I paid R25 for it but it is the best out the bunch only better app than that is ejuicemeup on PC.

Then if you need an app to mix different strength eliquid to reach a final Nic ratio look for E-Liquid calculator app.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> i use vape toolkit pro (on android) has wraps for ohm, battery usage calc and mixer but what i like is u create a library of concentrates and as u use them it deducts from library. it also has a nifty feature of calculating costs for u based on cost of concentrate and base u input



I tried to find this in play store, but couldn't. Can you paste a link?


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/7/16)

sorry guys....its vape tool

here is the link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stasbar.vape_tool


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/20)

It's been 4 years since the last post, so what's the best mixing app around nowadays ?

.


----------

